# Eigener Teich



## Fishbuddy (12. Januar 2014)

Hallo 
Ich möchte mir im Frühjahr ein eigener Forellenteich anlegen. Die Bedingungen sind optimal(frischer Wasserzulauf, genügend Platz).
Meine Frage ist jetzt: Was ist am Besten, den Teich mit Teichfolie auslegen oder ausbetonieren oder einfach so lassen ? Der Boden ist sehr lehmig macht das irgenwas an der Wasserqualität? 
Danke im Vorraus 
Mfg


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Eigener Teich*

Und vermutlich auch alle nötigen Genehmigungen?


----------



## Shortay (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Eigener Teich*

Was fuer genehmigungen? Wenn es ein eigener ist und kein kommerzieller kann er sich baun und besetzen was er will?

gesendet von meinem Sony Xperia Z


----------



## phirania (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Eigener Teich*

Wegen der Bodenverdichtung.?


----------



## Ramsay1985 (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Eigener Teich*

Bei dem bau eines Teiches ist glaube ich auch drauf zu achten wie tief der Teich ist ab einer gewissen Tiefe und gar Größe bauchst du eine Baugenehmigung und das okay der Unternwasserbehörde, so wie ich das mal mitbekommen habe kann mich aber auch irren


----------



## howmuchisthefish (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Eigener Teich*

In diesem Forum gab es das Thema vor einer Weile doch schon mal. Vielleicht war es auch ein anderes, aber da war nix mit eben mal einfach nen Teich buddeln und Fische einsetzen. 

Wie wäre es mal mit mehr Angaben!? Wie groß soll er werden. Wie tief? Was für ein Zulauf, woher kommt der. Was soll rein, nur Forellen? Wenn ja, dann solltest du dich etwas besser informieren. 

Ich habe nicht mal einen Angelschein, aber weiß das sich so ein Teich nicht von selbst anlegt. Das muss durchdacht sein und braucht seine Pflege. 

Pflanzen gehören auch rein und auch andere Fische. Keine Ahnung, aber das System muss sich am Leben halten. 

Und sagt mir wenn ich falsch liege, aber eine Teichfolie kommt doch nie im Leben in einen Forellenteich!


----------



## howmuchisthefish (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Eigener Teich*

Leider finde ich den Thread nicht mehr, in welchem das Thema ausführlich diskutiert wurde. Der Thread war von 2013.

Aber hier sind ein paar interessante Links:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=139179
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=75330
http://teichforellen.de/angeln/eigenen-angelteich-auf-privatgrundstuck-anlegen/


----------



## LdaRookie (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Eigener Teich*

Schau mal hier:

http://www.teichwirtschaftsforum.de/

Da sollte es einiges an passenden Infos geben...


----------



## Fishbuddy (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Eigener Teich*

Hallo 
Also der Teich sollte ca. 4x6 Meter groß und ca 1-1,50 Meter tief sein. Wie sieht das dann bei so einer größe mit einer Genehmigung aus?? Ich wohne ziehmlich ausserhalb. Ich will den Teich auf meiner Wiese anlegen. In den Teich fließt ein kleiner bach hinein. Es sollen nur Forellen besetzt werden. Und jetzt eben die Frage muss: Was ist am günstigsten den Grund des Teiches nach dem ausbaggern einfach so lassen oder oder irgenwie Teichfolie hinein?


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Eigener Teich*

Einen Teich in dieser Größe kannst du auch mit Teichfolie anlegen!
Das Problem dürfte der Bach sein, denn dieser wird ja auch aus deinem Teich herrausfließen und somit hast du kein abgeschloßenes Gewässer.
Bei der von dir angepeilten Größe, ist dies ja auch nicht mehr als ein Gartenteich!
Du solltest trotzdem die Wasserrechte an dem Bach abklären!



> Was ist am günstigsten den Grund des Teiches nach dem ausbaggern einfach so lassen oder oder irgenwie Teichfolie hinein?



Wenn schon Folie, dann nicht irgendwie hinein, sondern fachgerecht!
Dazu gibt es viele Anleitungen im Netz.Für Experimente ist die Folie doch zu teuer!

Jürgen


----------



## Fishbuddy (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Eigener Teich*

Ok erstmal vielen Dank an alle Tipps!! 
Aber ist Teichfolie ein muss oder kann ich den Grund auch einfach so lassen oder verschlammt der Teich dann zu stark ?


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Eigener Teich*

Der Schlamm in Teichen resultiert aus dem was eingebracht wird, also Futter, Blätter, sonstige Pflanzenreste und ist vollkommen unabhängig von der Beschaffenheit des Teichgrunds.
Wenn du den Lehmboden als Gewässergrund so lassen willst, dann kann es passieren, dass er das Wasser nicht hält!
Wenigstens eine Schicht Ton sollte dann eingebracht werden.

Eventuell solltest du dir auch mal ein (oder zwei) Buch kaufen, zum Thema Teich, b.z.w. Teichbau und es sogar lesen!
Erspart zumindest Lehrgeld!

Jürgen


----------



## Fishbuddy (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Eigener Teich*

Ok Danke für die Hilfe. Ich werde mir wohl noch ein Buch zu diesem Thema zulegen  
Mfg


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Eigener Teich*

Ist vllt. ganz interessant für dich, gerade was das Abdichten angeht: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zfgUPyi6qko


----------



## labralehn (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Eigener Teich*

Vielleicht ist folgender Link zum Thema dienlich:
http://www.lwg.bayern.de/landespflege/gruenflachenbau_pflege/23126/grund_teichbau_g.pdf

Ich wollte auch mal einen Teich auf einem unserer Gründstücke im Saarland anlegen. Bin dann aber davon abgekommen, da mir die rechtlichen Aspekte und Genehmigungen zu mühsam wurden. 

Eines der Grundstücke liegt abseits jeder Wohnsiedlung. 

Dort fliesst eine Quelle durch das Grundstück mit Gefälle. Wäre optimal gewesen, um da einen Teich oder Weiher zu speisen. 

Leider war mir das zuviel Aufwand mit dem ganzen rechtlichem Drumherum.

Ps.: Da ich diesen Teich in der "freien" Landschaft anlegen wollte, 
hätte ich dies vermutlich bei der "Unteren Wasserbehörde" 
und noch bei der "Unteren Landschaftsbehörde" 
(Untere Naturschutzbehörde) beantragen müssen.


----------



## thanatos (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Eigener Teich*

Warum soll der Bach den Teich durchfließen? Der Grundwasserspiegel ist
 dann dort entsprechend der Wasseroberfläche des Baches hoch.Einfach ein paar Meter daneben ein Loch gebuddelt ,tiefer als der Boden des Baches mit Wasser füllt er sich dann schon von selbst.Um einen Wasseraustausch zu erreichen oberhalb und unterhalb mit dem Bach verbinden und dazwischen den Bach anstauen,wenn´s keiner sehen soll
 ggf.mit Rohren.Innerhalb eines Jahres sollte dann fast von allein ein besetzbarer Teich da sein.Um himmelswillen nirgend wo fragen bei der Größe kümmert sich keine Sau um die Pfütze wenn man sie nicht mit der Schnauze reinstippt.


----------



## antonio (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Eigener Teich*



thanatos schrieb:


> Warum soll der Bach den Teich durchfließen? Der Grundwasserspiegel ist
> dann dort entsprechend der Wasseroberfläche des Baches hoch.Einfach ein paar Meter daneben ein Loch gebuddelt ,tiefer als der Boden des Baches mit Wasser füllt er sich dann schon von selbst.Um einen Wasseraustausch zu erreichen oberhalb und unterhalb mit dem Bach verbinden und dazwischen den Bach anstauen,wenn´s keiner sehen soll
> ggf.mit Rohren.Innerhalb eines Jahres sollte dann fast von allein ein besetzbarer Teich da sein.Um himmelswillen nirgend wo fragen bei der Größe kümmert sich keine Sau um die Pfütze wenn man sie nicht mit der Schnauze reinstippt.



vielleicht kümmert sich aber ein "guter kumpel" drum der ihm eins reinwürgen will.
und grade mit dem bach verbinden kann heikelwerden.

antonio


----------



## spodsbjerg (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Eigener Teich*



thanatos schrieb:


> Warum soll der Bach den Teich durchfließen? Der Grundwasserspiegel ist
> dann dort entsprechend der Wasseroberfläche des Baches hoch.
> ;+ !! Wieso sollte der Grundwasserspiegel gleich der WasserOBERFLÄCHE des Baches sein??? Dann würde man ja schon im Wasser stehen. Selbst wenn wir den Bachgrund nehmen, welchen du vermutlich auch meintest |rolleyes, so heißt das nicht, das der Grundwasserspiegel genau so hoch liegt.
> Wenn man den Teich in den Bach integriert wird er aber sicherlich nicht austrocknen .
> Gruß


----------



## thanatos (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Eigener Teich*

Ok,hab überlesen das der Boden sehr lehmig ist da kann es sein das das
Niveau sich nicht so schnell ausgleicht.Bei uns ist ja fast nur Sandboden
und da isses so.Hab zehn Jahre Entwässerungsanlagen gebaut,Gräben,
Dränagegen und Schöpfwerke.Den Teich im Graben zu integrieren setzt
auch den Einbau von Sperren voraus sonst sind die Fische sonst wo ,das könnte ein größeres Problem sein.


----------



## Sneep (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Eigener Teich*

Hallo,

bevor du mit den Bauplanungen beginnst, sollte das mit dem Bach geklärt sein.

Du kannst nicht einfach einen Teich in einen Bach hineinbauen.

Hätte ich das Fischrecht an dem Bach oder weiter unterhalb im Fluss, würde ich dir aber mächtig aufs Dach steigen. 

Wenn du auf deiner Wiese eine Art Gartenteich anlegst, interessiert das keinen.
Wenn du aber an einem Bach herumwerkelst schon.

Solche kleinen Bäche sind für Salmoniden wichtige Laichgebiete und du unterbrichst die Laichwanderung mit deinem Teich.
Möglicherweise ist der Pächter auch nicht wirklich scharf auf deine entwischten RB Forellen und den Fischkot aus deinem Teich.

Das ergibt auch sonst rechtliche Probleme.
Laut Definition LFischG NRW gilt dein Teich, wenn er vom Bach durchflossen wird, als Fließgewässer. 

Dann greift die Regelung bezüglich der sogenannten Privatgewässer nicht. Privatgewässer sind kleine Gewässer mit < 0,5 ha, an denen das Fischereirecht bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen nicht gilt. Diese Regelung gilt aber nur für stehende Gewässer.

Für dich würde dass nicht gelten, da käme das Fischereirecht voll zum tragen. Du hast dann Mindestmaße, Schonzeiten usw. In NRW z. B. darf man in Fließgewässer keine RB Forellen  aussetzen.

Leider gibst du nicht an, um welches Bundesland es sich in deinem Fall handelt
Meine Aussagen beziehen sich auf NRW, andere Bundesländer dürften aber ähnliche Bestimmungen haben.

Vergiss das mit dem Bach ganz schnell, das gibt Ärger.

SnEEP


----------

